# [SOLVED] How do I create a shortcut in fedora



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I am new to Fedora 20. How do I create a desktop shortcut to a web site?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: How do I create a shortcut in fedora*

Hi,

I'm assuming you are using Gnome3 desktop here in which desktop icons and right click are disabled by default. To enable those features, follow this wee guide;

Enable Desktop Icons and Right Click ~ Gnome 3 (Gnome Shell) Ubuntu 11.04

or apparently you can use the gnome tweak tool by opening a terminal and typing;


```
sudo yum install gnome-tweak-tool
```
Then you should be able to create your shortcuts.

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: How do I create a shortcut in fedora*

When I entered "dconf-editor" it replied command not found. the "sudo yum install gnome-tweak-tool" loaded and finished OK. But r click does not give me a shortcut option.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: How do I create a shortcut in fedora*

I am using gnome 3.10-2 desktop. I installed the firefox deskcut add-on and I get the deskcut option when I r click, but it doe not create any shortcut.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: How do I create a shortcut in fedora*

I used the tweak tool to enable icons on the desktop. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Glad you managed to sort it.

All the best

Steve


----------

